# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  la fonction replace(char,char)

## opensource

bonjour,
j'ai une chaine de string qui contient des espace 


```

```

ce que je cherche c'est de supprimer les vides de la chaine 
je cherche a avoir le resultat suivant : 1425236125,12

est possible avec replace sinon kel est la fonction adequate?

----------


## opensource

pardon elle juste devant moi replace(string,string)
replace(" ","")

----------


## CheryBen

Salut, a devrait faire l'affaire : 


```

```

----------


## CheryBen

Pense au bouton   :;):

----------


## opiece

> Salut, a devrait faire l'affaire : 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


juste une chose bon pour la methode trim() elle omit les esapces mais qui sont seulement au debut ou  la fin de la chaine 

donc il faut utiliser ca:   


```
taChaine=taChaine.replaceAll(" ", "") ;
```

 ::mouarf::

----------


## CheryBen

Ah oui exact, autant pour moi  ::?:

----------

